# 2017 AWD Murano Vibration at 1000 RPM



## Lou2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I am on my 8th new Murano and am very disappointed in the 2017 model for several reasons. We still enjoy driving our 2nd Murano which is a 2013 which runs perfectly.

From day one March 2017 when new, to today March 2018 (24,000 miles) there has been a low frequency vibration at 35 to 45 MPH when RPMs are around 1000. Very, very annoying. No noise at highway speed and higher RPM. 

Once I had driven the new 2017 for a few miles I returned to the dealer and test drove another model 2017. It was exactly the same. So I never chased a fix through the service department. Would just get more frustrated.

Temperature has no effect on the vibration 35 to 45 MPH and 1000 RPM it is there 100% of the time. Ugh!

I am convinced this is a design issue where gearing was changed to reduce RPM in attempt to increase gas mileage.

At 40 MPH moving gear sifter from automatic to manual mode causes RPM to increase slightly and vibration to disappear.

I would love to see Nissan issue a software change to fix this issue. Or perhaps strengthen the vehicle structure to fix this harmonic vibration. If not fixed I will likely switch brands when I purchase a new SUV next spring.


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

*I've experienced the same "rumbling" at the same speed you indicated. 

I use 87 Octane and maybe a higher one would eliminate the problem. Fortunately I do not drive at that speed all that much and as you said there is no noise at higher and lower speeds
*


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

Yours is not unique. I have the same in the 2015 year and essentially the same model. I too have found going to manual changes things but I would have to agree that a higher octane would most likely solve the problem. I too do not drive at the speed a lot so not that big of an issue..... but it is annoying.


----------



## Daniil (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, i have the same problem, 2015 SL AWD, car has 60000miles and vibration didnt go away, tried 87 93 octane doesnt help ! But i still have warranty for it until 70000, do u guys think nissan will fix the problem ? I think its transmission (factory error, issue). Very annoying when driving 35mph have to touch gas paddle with intervals ((


----------



## Daniil (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, i have the same problem, 2015 SL AWD, car has 60000miles and vibration didnt go away, tried 87 93 octane doesnt help ! But i still have warranty for it until 70000, do u guys think nissan will fix the problem ? I think its transmission (factory error, issue). Very annoying when driving 35mph have to touch gas paddle with intervals ((...


----------



## Disappointed49 (Oct 15, 2019)

Daniil said:


> Hi all, i have the same problem, 2015 SL AWD, car has 60000miles and vibration didnt go away, tried 87 93 octane doesnt help ! But i still have warranty for it until 70000, do u guys think nissan will fix the problem ? I think its transmission (factory error, issue). Very annoying when driving 35mph have to touch gas paddle with intervals ((


----------



## Disappointed49 (Oct 15, 2019)

I have the exact issue with a 2018 Murano Platinum purchased in May of 2018. Whenever the engine RPM is at 1000 a very noticeable vibration occurs. This can happen at 30 MPH or 55MPH. The computer constantly seeks lower engine speed for fuel economy. I've had the vehicle back to the selling dealer and was told it's normal. I feel a auto which has a higher sticker price than the amount I paid for my 1st house is one I have to suck it up with. This is the 4th Datsun/Nissan I have owned. It will be the last. My wife does not notice the lousy situation and thinks I'm being a PIA. I am retired and managed a Maintenance Dept in World Class Corp for 10 years. I'm very versed with hi speed rotating equipment and such and am supremely frustrated with Nissans low class CVT. Not sure what to do as dumping the car will require a severe financial bath


----------



## Kiwiaudio (Feb 3, 2020)

I think this is far more widespread than we know. My 15 platinum vibrates, rumbles, growls - whatever you want to call it at 1000rpm also, but the wife barely notices it. Tech tells me this is the torque converter lock up speed. Design keeps this rpm until around 50 mph. Car didnt always do this - i would say its become really noticeable in the last couple of years. I have a mechanical background and crawling under the car, i did notice the exhaust flex pipe is starting to break away at the front. Maybe this is vibrating ??? Car has only done 45000 miles !
I drove a 2020 platinum yesterday. It did not demonstrate this phenomenon, and in fact felt far more refined in drivetrain and suspension performance. 
Then again, my 15 didnt do it either when new !!


----------



## billmc (Jul 23, 2020)

I encounter the same issue. I purchased a 2017 Murano SL in March 2020 with 25000 miles. My wife did not notice this during several test drives, nor did I. Definitely notice it more while driving locally in town at lower speeds (30-50). Dealer says all working as designed.


----------

